# I got the bird!



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A hungry starling.





















Shot with a 28-300mm zoom at 300mm.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent detail Donald, starlings are fun to watch as they're very social when they get to know you (especially when you supply the food :grin

From the feathering on it, I'd guess it's one of this year's 'crop' :laugh:


----------

